# Whizzer project bike available in Kansas estate sale



## Pete1wray (Dec 26, 2018)

I am not a motorized bike guy so I don’t know if this find is of interest to anyone n the CABE community but I saw there is a Whizzer frame and a box full of motor parts and an original manual at an estate sale n Overland Park, Kansas. The sale starts tomorrow. I know nothing about Whizzers but I noticed this bike has double front springs. For more info search this urlmand good luck! https://www.estatesales.net/KS/Overland-Park/66212/2090004


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## whizzerbug (Dec 27, 2018)

nice project  for someone  , lots of good parts there,check out the rear drum brake


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Dec 27, 2018)

@toyman


----------



## bricycle (Dec 27, 2018)

looks like some other non-Whizzer stuff in the box as well...


----------



## Chiptosser (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm not sure what the frame is.   It looks a bit odd.


----------



## toyman (Dec 27, 2018)

I saw the ad.There was some good parts there but I didnt go to look at it.Donr know what they were asking


----------



## toyman (Jan 1, 2019)

Went and looked at it and it was $1895


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2019)

toyman said:


> Went and looked at it and it was $1895




So it will be sitting for long while?


----------



## toyman (Jan 3, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> So it will be sitting for long while?



I would think so at that price


----------

